# Cincy OTA locals



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Has anyone else lost their Cincy market OTA locals tonight?


----------



## mbjames (Jun 25, 2009)

I lost channel 12-1 (and all sub stations) 9-1, 16-2, 26-1. Still getting all Dayton feeds and 5-1, 14-2, 43-1, 64-1. I am in Springboro (north of Mason)


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I lost all of the locals last night, haven't checked yet today. 

BTW, welcome to the forum:welcome_s


----------



## mbjames (Jun 25, 2009)

This is weird.. 12-2 has a strength of 63 on Dish. 12-1 has no signal strength


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I just checked. I don't have 12-1 either.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

dave29 said:


> Has anyone else lost their Cincy market OTA locals tonight?


where in indiana are you


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

20 miles west of cincy. Just across the state line. Not sure where you are going with it though.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

dave29 said:


> 20 miles west of cincy. Just across the state line. Not sure where you are going with it though.


I get them fine.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> I get them fine.


So, you were getting 12-1 last night, while myself and the other fellow weren't???


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

dave29 said:


> So, you were getting 12-1 last night, while myself and the other fellow weren't???


yes


----------

